# Problems with Adria island bed



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We are very happy with our Adria Coral and chose it particularly for he island bed.....................no disturbances when getting up in the night.

But I find that although the bottom half of the frame is supported in the middle the "curves" on each side are in effect floating free.

If you spend a lot of time sitting on the edge of the bed, for example in front of the mirror putting on makeup (or socks)it puts too much pressure on the corner weld and our has fractured.

Made a temporary repair with wooden leg supporting the curved area and see it as a poor design issue.............anyone had a similar problem or can understand what I'm describing.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Webby I can understand exactly what you are saying.
If under warranty I would get it back to the dealer ASAP.
Not fit for purpose in as much as I guess we all sit on the edge of the bed.
Cheers


----------

